# Update - Loki's teeth



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Yesterday, Loki had the rest of the baby teeth that hadn't fallen out extracted and the bottom canines cut down with vital pulp therapy. At least now, they won't irritate his soft palate. Turns out that he is also totally missing some permanent teeth. Luckily none that are vital. He did fine but is very whiny and clingy. I do have tramadol and anti-inflammatories for him. 

The good news is NO CONE! He does have to eat wet food with added water - pudding consistency - for 2 weeks. Nothing hard. 

Hopefully, this is the end of our dental saga. His neutering should be (fingers crossed) the last medical procedure for him.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hoping little Loki's medical dramas are behind him and you. He had a rough start, but he definitely had the best care, and the best mom.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope Loki's mouth is feeling better soon and that better dental days are ahead!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Poor Loki! Zoe had 7 retained baby teeth but I had it done during her spay. Hope Loki can put all this behind him after the neuter!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Zoe093014 said:


> Poor Loki! Zoe had 7 retained baby teeth but I had it done during her spay. Hope Loki can put all this behind him after the neuter!


I wish I could have done that but the canines had to be done by the specialty dentist.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor little guy! But yes hope this ends the teeth ordeal and neutering will be the last thing!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little Loki...That's a lot to go through for a little puppy. At least it is all in the past now. Hope he is feeling better soon!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Fingers crossed this is the fix that's needed! Such a sweet puppy and so lucky to have you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Feel better, little Loki!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor little guy, and poor you. Hope he recovers quickly from all this dental work!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, I feel bad for him, but I know you did what you had to do. I hope it is behind him now, just the neutering and then fun.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Poor baby! I bet he has a sore mouth. Hope all gets back to normal soon!


----------

